# Under the drivers seat ....



## JP1 (Jul 14, 2010)

Under the drivers seat of my 2002 cheyenne is an electrical loom with a plug on the end, this has three wires two thickish ones about 6mm in diameter one red the other black and another thinner wire, the plug is not connected to anything, does anyone know what it could be used for and where the other end is connected to.
My first thoughts were for an additional leisure battery, does anyone know for sure? (that is assuming that it is a standard fit on all other cheyennes)
Regards.
JP1


----------



## CPW2007 (Aug 17, 2007)

Hi JP1,

I had a similar question back in 2008. Although our MH is a Swift Kontiki, I'm assuming from your description of the cable, that it is more or less the same as what is under our driving seat!! Look here and then click on the download symbol. I never really did get a definitive answer from anyone so earlier on this year, I rang the previous owner and asked him!! He kindly informed me that it was indeed the original location for the leisure battery  He also told me that he had had it relocated to under the bench seat because it was so awkward to get at it when under the seat!!

Hope this helps?

Regards

Chris


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

Assuming it's on a Ducato base chassis that is the standard location for the standard 85ah leisure battery and only certain ones will fit, so it seems some owners relocate and fit a different/bigger/better battery.


----------



## JP1 (Jul 14, 2010)

Thanks for the quick replies

Chris - it looks exactly the same as in your pics thanks for that.

Stanner - Yes it is a ducato chassis, 

my leisure battery is located under the flap at the back next to the spare wheel and I was thinking of adding another, so the space under the seat seems to be ideal as the loom is already there, any idea as to which type will fit ?


----------

